
Connections between physics and deep learning [video] - espeed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MdSE-N0bxs
======
deepnotderp
Oh yeah, this paper was super fun :)

Refreshing departure from the total reliance upon the spin-glass model.

------
intjk
Max Tegmark! I love his book "Our Mathematical Universe". This video was a lot
of fun to watch--I'll have to watch it a few more times before I understand it
though :P

------
nickeleres
SO GOOD. really rare insight into the problem solving processes of top-level
research physicists.

------
oneman
ahh, the metasystem reimplements itself

